# Newfoundland puppy food



## JesseWin (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I am new here and probably got here like many of you with the never ending question...What should I feed my new puppy.

I am picking up my Newfy puppy the end of next week and for the past couple weeks have been researching dog food. Normally I can come to a conclusion but with dog food I dont think there is a perfect answer.

Some people say lower protein and others say the exact opposite including Orijen dog food company. They sent me an article on giant breed puppy food and would I would like you're opinions. http://b-naturals.com/Jan2004.php 

There obviously isn't a perfect giant breed puppy food...is there a top 3 list? According to them http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/puppyLargeAnalysis.aspx this would be a great food for a giant breed? If so why is it just large breed formula?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I would start by talking to the breeder. At first, you will need to feed whatever the breeder was feeding. If you feel you want to change foods, you'll have to do so slowly over a couple of weeks so your pup's tummy can adjust.

Most giant breed owners seem to feed a high-quality adult dog food (no puppy food at all). Some top quality foods are Orijen, Wellness, and Canidae, although there are many good options. I would also check with your vet to see what they recommend, although keep in mind that lots of times vets are not known for nutritional expertise. 

We have a few great dane owners on here, so I would see what they suggest, although I believe they fed high quality adult food from puppyhood.

Good luck! We can't wait to see pics of your new pup!


----------



## JesseWin (Jan 3, 2008)

The Vet reccomends what they sell I guess thats pretty common though. I will be feeding him Canidae for the first couple weeks because thats what he has been on but I would like to switch to a better food. 

If there are any Dane owners around I would be interested to hear what you guys used.

Is there a problem with using Orijen large breed puppy food? I guess I am concerned about the protein levels yet the article above says that has nothing to do with their growth. The great dane lady says the opposite...


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

well i have 2 danes. i feed Eagle Pack Holistic Large And Giant Breed Puppy. Its a great food, and the ONLY PUPPY food I would ever use. Any other brand I use would be an adult food. This is because Linda Arndt helped specialize this food. She has a lot of knowledge in great danes (over 30yrs) and is very well respected. Its a great food, i love the ingredients. Other companies well tell you whatever they can about what they think you SHOULD be feeding your dog (including protein and fat content, ingredients, etc.) because it will be THEIR food. I have also fed Chicken Soup Large Breed Adult, which i was also very happy with. But due to my older pups conditions when she was growing, she is better on EP. You dont want to feed a brand of puppy food,(aside from EP) they contain too much protein for your giant breed pup. Too much protein results in growth problems. I know this first hand. Unfortunately when i bought my frist pup, the breeder had already done her damage, and a week or two later her symptoms got bad. We put over $3,000 in to her vet bills to keep her alive. but today due to help from my very very great vets, and a good food, shes what the vets tell me "a mericle she servived". ANYWHO, thats kind of what i say when people dont want to spend a few extra on a better food, would that rather spend more in vet bills... So to basically just recap, no pup food unless its EP (because its low in protein, and specified for giant breeds), low protein, use a brand specified for large and giant breeds, stay away from commercial brands (purina, alpo, pedigree, beneful, etc), and really, i stay away from the "all life stages" foods, they arent correct in their proteins and such for giant breeds. feel free to message me anytime if you have other questions.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Canidae is a fine food..... 
why fix what isn't broken..... 
there is nothing wrong with that food and if he is doing well on it, I personally would leave it alone 
there is no best food..... there are only foods that dogs do well on or don't do well on and like humans some can eat some foods and can't eat others and every dog is an individual and different..... 

on this board you will find a multitude of people who will all tell you how their food is the most wonderful in the world and some of us who don't feed dog food at all 

the best dog food is the one your dog does well on..... 
Canidae is a fine quality food and there are many who swear by it.... 
S


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree, I would leave him on Canidae unless a problem comes up. Canidae is a great food and fits the recommended protein to fat ratios. I know many Danes that have grown up on Canidae and done VERY well. I highly recommend the food and even fed it to my dogs for a quite a while. 

I personally wouldnt feed Orijen or any other high protein food until your pup is about 18 months old. At that time the protein level will not effect his growth any. I am not saying Orijen and the like are not wonderful foods, just not something I would feed to a growing giant breed puppy!

My Dane was raised on Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul (adult formula). He did very well on it for a long time. I personally think Canidae is a bit better quality then Chicken Soup, but there is nothing wrong with either food.


----------



## JesseWin (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help on this. Its just crazy how many options are out there! I'm going to get him home and settled in and then begin switching to Eagle Pack holistic giant puppy formula.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I would not feed a giant dog a puppy food..... 
I would feed a good quality adult food...... 
you want to keep those protein amounts low so that he doesn't grow too fast causing hip and joint problems as well as panosteitis.... 

to be honest I think Canidae is a better food than eagle. but thats just my opinion
s


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

While I agree Canidae is a much better food then Eagle Pack, the formula he is feeding is fine for a giant breed puppy. The protein levels are perfect for a growing giant (23% protein 12% fat). This is one (if the the ONLY) puppy food that is ok for giant breed puppies


----------

